# Question about Laparoscopy



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

HI Guys ya know when i have this op in 2 weeks, how will they put me to sleep as have never had an op before?


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Leigsha - if you are having a laparoscopy then you will have general anesthetic. I have had 2 and its definitely under general. Where are you having it? Heath? and whos doing it?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Hiya,

I am a nurse and have also had a general anaesthetic and it is lovely! You will have a cannula (plastic needle) put in your hand by the anaesthetist or before hand sometimes. You are put to sleep with a drug called propofol into the cannula and also nitrous oxide gas. The feeling is lovely like you are pleasantly drunk and all warm and relaxed. It only lasts a few seconds as you will be asleep quickly. Lots of anaesthetists get you to count backwards from ten and I have never seen anyone manage it yet! The weird thing is when you wake up as you have no sense of time passing like you would when you fall asleep normally. It's as if they put you to sleep and woke you up straight away. The procedure is so routine so please don't worry too much xx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Moo, is a cannula a plastic tube put into your vein?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Cath yes im having it done in the Heath under Dr. Griffiths, i am so nervous about the whole thing. They are going to be removing my left tube


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Yes it is - it is a needle initially and that gets removed once it is in the vein and a plastic tube remains. I know it's easy for me to say as someone who is on the other side ie. the healthworker, but your procedure is very straight forward and you'll be fine in no time


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

My little sister gave birth Sunday (her 1st) and she had to have a cannula and she said it killed where as giving birth didnt hurt at all..
Im dredding them putting it in. x This is the reason i asked as hers were quite nasty


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Congrats to your sister! 

When you have surgery the cannula is always put in the back of the hand rather than the arm as this is the place most accessible to the anaesthetist during your procedure. Unfortunately it can be a bit sore as your hand has a lot of nerve endings but it is only for seconds. If you are really worried then you should tell the nurse you are needle phobic and could you have some Emla cream which numbs the back of your hand. Don't think this is embarrassing as I have seen huge, muscley men fall apart at the sight of a needle!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh hun you are in such good hands

Mr Griffiths is lovely and has done 2 of my ops. he is a very very good surgeon with a great bed side manner

he will put you at ease


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you so much Moo you have been really helpful, my sister had hers in back of her hand. I will ask for Elma cream i think, Lol.

Are you nurse here to answer peoples questions or are you having fertility treatment also?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

I am on here for as much support as I can get - LOL! I have a son through Donor IUI as my partner is female. She is trying to conceive now with the same donor and we are now going down the IVF route after 6 failed IUI cycles. It's all a real rollercoaster!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i had a local before they put the needle in my hand (this was a first for that)


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Just want to wish you luck Leigsha x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you everybody for you replies, i have never met Dr. Griffiths yet but i am sure he is a brilliant surgeon.
Moo... i hope it all works out for both you and your partner.

Oh well this is what i need, a start to getting somewhere, ill let you know how the op went.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how long have you waited for the op?


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Leighsa - Good luck with your op   

Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing your thread but I would be very interested to know from the other ladies how long does it take on average to recover from a laparoscopy (mine is to find out if my tube and uterus are ok)? Do you think it will be possible to go on a long haul flight (7hrs) 3 days later?? I may need to have the op on a thursday and then fly to America on the sunday.... All advice will be really appreciated  

Love and  to you all !

Alegria x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya Alegria 

is it a straight forward lap (just a look) if so you will probably be ok but i would talk to your surgeon

2 of my laps it has taken 2 to 3 weeks to get over, my second when they just clipped a tube was alot easier


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Alegria, funnt enough my first lap op which was just a simple in look and out really didnt need any recovery time and I had my op on the Thursday and flew to the states on the Sunday!! It really depends what they are planning to do. My 2nd lap was a 41/2 hr op to remove extensive adhesions etc... and I took weeks to recover as I was left in alot of pain and swelling. Try and find out before you go in. Best of Luck x


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Kara I was admitted to hospital on 
12th April by gp who told me i have endometreosis
24th April appointment with Endocrinologist
22nd May Pre op assesment
19th May Operation 

All in all about a month which is fantastic, i were on list as Urgent though because of severity of pain have been in. 

Hi Algeria i have been told my recovery time will be 2-3 weeks and were advised to take 2 weeks off work (yippee) lol, and see how i feel if need be take more time. I am having Lap to check for endometreosis and also they are removing my left fallopian tube. 
I am not sure how long your recovery time is hun you will need to ask your doctor, every women is differeent, and really depends on what they will be doing. I hope it all goes well for you babe.
xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

that is so good

i waited 5 months for my last one and my first one was 4 months and i was in hospital for 2 days while waiting

not that im bitter lol

im glad your wait hasn't been long, this is all hard enough without massive waits for ops


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

I know i cant believe how quickly they have called me in, must be serious.  Lol
Do you think that once this op had been done and they either remove or try to fix the one blocked tube, that there is any hope that i can concieve naturally before going thru the pain of IVF?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

knowing mr g he will treat any problem found, he will go through this with you when he sees you before your op

i can't answer your question as to whether you will be able to  concieve naturally , yet if you have 1 patent (open) tube there is always hope


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

I guess im kinda think that having this done will sort of flush me out and help me to concieve, ill ask Dr. G what he thinks.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what is your history hun, sorry if you have already said

how long have you been ttc etc etc


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

TTC 5yrs
Referred to fertility unit in heath 3 years ago
had all blood and all other tests everything fine
hubby had SA test very good sperm, mobility etc...
i had FSH, LH etc.. tests all ok have no probs Ovulating
Had HSG done told have Hydrosalphinx on left & right tube patent, dye run straight through.
referred as now think have endometreosis
now having lap (1st time) and possibly removal of left tube/hydrosalphinx as really bad and swollen like sausage shaped.

all together about 5 years have been doing ovulation tests only for lst 6 months no joy
also have been taking clomid tablets since Dec 08 still havent worked for me although apparently have one open tube
am 28, hubby 31 and both my eggs and his sperm quality are apparently of high quality

so unsre why i am not concieveing, and havenever been pg


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hydros are such a pain hunni, mine caused me so much pain and this can deffo have an effect on ttc. better out than in as they say

it took me 3 laps in the end in a hope that ivf will now work for us

not long to go now.

your in very good hands with mr g


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

thks hun i am nervous but cant wait to have it done. xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i remember how i felt before my first op


----------

